# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  First 9mm

## tommygun

It looks like I'm finally going to receive my B endorsement, my first purchase (if we don't count the Webley mk6 the club armourer is sitting on for me) will likely be a second hand 9mm. I'm looking for recommendations and musings. I will be looking at stock standard to begin with, and if I compete it won't be in open class, at least not to start with. I've shot a CZ SP01 Shadow quite a bit, and I shoot demonstrably better with it than a Glock, however I like the ergonomics of the Glock and the larger slide suits my big mitts. I figure I shoot better with the CZ because of less recoil due to higher mass, and a lighter trigger, and with more practice I'll overcome my crappy recoil handling and trigger discipline anyway. I've liked the 1911/2011 platform pistols I've used, and I suppose the other contender if we are looking at common(read; easy to get parts for and customise), inexpensive and reliable are the offerings from Sig. I've been spoiled by rifles with nice light triggers for years before getting into pistol shooting so I find the single action trigger pull on hammer fired guns much nicer than the striker fired ones I've handled, and being a poor millennial I will likely be putting several thousand rounds and a couple years use out of whatever whatever I end up with before even considering spending money modifying it. Should I try to get hands on with a Sig or something else to see how I like it, or am I best sticking with a Glock or CZ as these seem to be the favourites these days? 

Those Hudson H9 look pretty neat though huh? :ORLY:

----------


## R93

Depends what your going to do. Most people start off competing in production. If you want to compete with a 1911/2011 you will be in Open, standard or classic and a decent gun will set you back around 3k..... Second hand. Cant run a 1911/2011 in production. If you don't intend to compete and have a lot of coin to drop on a gun then go for it.

Glock would be the cheapest option to start with. Cz's are popular because they just perform and most people can shoot them reasonably well off the bat.

I am running a SIG P320. Love the thing but parts for it in NZ are non existent. Hopefully that will be rectified in the next shipment.
I had to import plenty of parts to get it where I want it and buying a stock standard shadow 2 would have been cheaper and more sensible.


Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

One I wouldnt touch would be a baby desert eagle/ IWI Jericho.

If you're wanting something that can do a bit of this and a bit of that a Glock 17 Gen 5 MOS would be one I'd look at( they have surprisingly nice triggers). Plus being that model you can shoot PO or production. Cheap and readily available parts however as you're aware they kick a little bit more( you can mitigate that with changing springs to a degree).

The CZ shadow SP01 is a good option and means you could shoot standard minor or production. I liked my duotone model but I've focused on my 2011 since.

If you like 2011 style guns look at the Para ordnance series. You can get from memory a model called a 18-9 which is a 9mm. They also do a 16 40 40 cal and a 14 45 45 cal.

Ironically I think both R93 and a few others (myself included) where at you're club last weekend.

----------


## BSA

First 9mm I would say CZ 75. It'll shoot any 9mm ammo, they are not fussy and reliable as hell. And not too pricey with a few good second hand ones popping up quite regularly.

----------


## nzfubz

Like others have said, if you want to start in Production then a Glock or CZ are reliable and parts widely available. If you want to start off in standard a Para is a great entry level 40 cal. Selling a mates on behalf https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-40-cal-63157/ .

Like RRAH said a Production gun that you can easily move to Production Optics with would be a bonus as it gives you options. 9mm is the cheapest to feed.

----------


## Nathanfish

If you are looking at a glock. I'm looking at dropping my pistols to focus on hunting. Got a 17 , extended mag release, 3.5lbs disconnecter with a polish. adjustable rear sight. 5 mags, holster mag holders and and belt. PM me if your interested.

----------


## m101a1

Don:t buy some one elses fucked around toy buy new with a view to your own mods  go cz or glock maybe trigger job then sights spend rest on ammo . The more you shoot the better you shoot .

----------


## 308

Buying new or used?

If new then Glocks are pretty damn good
Sigs are nice but get spendy if you go off the beaten track

My favourite 9mm is a CZ85 I got secondhand off a fellow club member for $750 a few years back - haven't cleaned it in a year at least and it just eats everything no problem

I find that the real question for me in 9mm is do you want to go steel frame or polymer frame and for me I like the steadiness of a steel frame, I find a polymer pistol a bit too "snappy"

Of course if we had Everyday Carry here then a polymer frame would win hands down but that isn't the question

----------


## wanneroo

Personally I shoot hammer fired pistols better than striker fired pistols and I have proved that over the years in the scores from matches I have shot.

Polymer striker fired pistols typically fall into the category of duty pistols.  They tend to be a bit lighter and are very reliable and they work.  But for shooting matches or target shooting I found with my stock standard Glock it was missing that extra 10-20%.  The sights are basic, grip is basic, trigger is spongy, mag well could use some beveling, slide release kinda sucks, mag release sucks and so on.  A lot of people start with a $500 Glock and end up with a $1500-$2000 once they get into all the aftermarket parts.

----------


## Baz036

Would suggest you look at what style of pistol you want first between hammer and striker fired. 

I like the SP01 personally for the hammer and for striker would recommend a S&W MP9. I have one along with a G17 and much prefer the S&W. 

Get your hands on one and see what suits.

----------


## Ozzy

Another way to look at it is to pickup something like a CZ SP01, which are reasonably priced and competitive in most disciplines.

They are also very easy to move on if you don't like it, or upgrade.  Lots of people start out with Glocks then try to sell them on, when you start looking at buy/sell pages they are loaded with lightly used plastic guns that no one wants to buy.

----------


## G.I_Joel

For me competing in IPSC was why I signed up and if you shoot better with this over that then go for it. At the end of the day it’s speed and accuracy you are chasing. If you have the money don’t skimp on anything. Buy once cry once. Nothing worse than buying someone’s hunk of junk to to save you a buck just to put another $500+ into it to make it what you want. If saving money is something you want to do then don’t get into pistol shooting, especially if you are competitive by nature. Get what feels good in the hand, that you shoot well with and what you can readily get parts, holsters etc for here in NZ. I bit the bullet and went with the cz shadow 2 and 2 years later I could still get top dollar second hand for it.

----------


## William

This is all a good read, I'm also working on my B cat and am pondering what to go with. I think 9mm is the way to go for the cost to run. 
What are peoples thoughts on the 92FS?

----------


## Cordite

A different option: first allow yourself the enjoyment of getting proficient with your Webley Mk VI. 

Lanyard and Duffle coat mandatory, point shooting will earn brownie points. (<:

----------


## outlander

> This is all a good read, I'm also working on my B cat and am pondering what to go with. I think 9mm is the way to go for the cost to run. 
> What are peoples thoughts on the 92FS?


Carried one for 10 years. Never let anyone down those Berettas. Rock solid, even won a provincial shield with a standard issue one.

----------


## R93

> This is all a good read, I'm also working on my B cat and am pondering what to go with. I think 9mm is the way to go for the cost to run. 
> What are peoples thoughts on the 92FS?


I wouldn't mind a play with the 92G Elite LTT

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## tommygun

> This is all a good read, I'm also working on my B cat and am pondering what to go with. I think 9mm is the way to go for the cost to run. 
> What are peoples thoughts on the 92FS?


My biggest concern would be the availability of spare parts and mags, otherwise I'd actually like to have a go with one, I hear they suit people with big hands. 

Did some more CZ shooting over the weekend, I definitely like the shadow 2 but for the price difference it'll be hard to justify, so probably on the lookout for an SP-01 in the near future.

----------


## tommygun

> My biggest concern would be the availability of spare parts and mags, otherwise I'd actually like to have a go with one, I hear they suit people with big hands. 
> 
> Did some more CZ shooting over the weekend, I definitely like the shadow 2 but for the price difference it'll be hard to justify, so probably on the lookout for an SP-01 in the near future.


That is to say because so many sport Shooters use CZ, and with the army and police both using Glocks, finding bits for them being the usual suspects is easier. I remember a few years back a customer broke the extractor in his mini 14, probably due to running hot 5.56 ammo in it, a spare one through furleys was going to be months away, if the guy had had an AR you'd have had the extractor overnight. But I digress......

----------


## tommygun

> A different option: first allow yourself the enjoyment of getting proficient with your Webley Mk VI. 
> 
> Lanyard and Duffle coat mandatory, point shooting will earn brownie points. (<:


I'll be doing that too as soon as I find some economical lead projectiles for it

----------


## Cordite

> I'll be doing that too as soon as I find some economical lead projectiles for it


Add black powder and you can bring it along to a cowboy shoot out in Waitati!

----------


## G.I_Joel

Out of interest @tommygun what did you end up going with?

----------


## tommygun

> Out of interest @tommygun what did you end up going with?


I'm very much angling towards a CZ, I shot the sp01 and shadow 2 side by side and I sure like the latter but I can't justify the extra cost.

----------


## G.I_Joel

> I'm very much angling towards a CZ, I shot the sp01 and shadow 2 side by side and I sure like the latter but I can't justify the extra cost.


The sp01 is a fine second option

----------

